# My aha moment!



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Bought a milwaukee super hawg today and all i can say is i wish i bought this a long time ago. Its way better than the regular right angle drill i have been using.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I have 2 they're awesome. They're releasing a battery powered on next month.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

themavinator said:


> Bought a milwaukee super hawg today and all i can say is i wish i bought this a long time ago. Its way better than the regular right angle drill i have been using.


its like comparing a roush mustang to a pinto station wagon.:yes:


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah i thought about waiting for the battery powered one but i figured if i have lots of holes to do you cant go wrong with the corded one.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow a battery powered hole hawg


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Does the super hawg have a clutch or bind up control?


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah it has a clutch. It hasnt kicked on me but i havent used it that much yet.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

themavinator said:


> Bought a milwaukee super hawg today and all i can say is i wish i bought this a long time ago. Its way better than the regular right angle drill i have been using.


Aren't they a nice drill? Pretty heavy and a bit bulky for some jobs, but for big-hole rough work there's nothing like a Super Hawg. Wonderful machine. :thumbsup:


----------

